# Need Advice - Skin Tag or Something Worse?



## Ben & Kat 07 (Jan 8, 2010)

My hedgehog, Ziggy, is 22 months old. While my husband and I were trimming his nails, I noticed that he has some kind of "growth" on his front left leg. It is right up where the leg meets the body (you wouldn't see it unless you pulled his leg all the way out of the body). It looks just like a large skin tag on a human. It is not hard or round the way I think a tumor would be. It is kinda wrinkly and is pendulous. He uses the leg normally and enjoys his wheeling. His appetite is normal, and he is drinking normally. Skin tags on humans are caused by skin rubbing on skin (usually on someone overweight). Since it is right where his leg goes up into his body and where his saddlebags rub against his leg, I think it _is_ a skin tag and nothing more. Has anyone else encountered this in his/her hedgehog? He seems fine, and I don't want to unnecessarily subject him to prodding and poking* unless his health is at risk. If anyone has had this occur or is a breeder or vet...do I need to get it removed even if it is a skin tag? I would hate to have to anesthetize him unless it is absolutely necessary. Any advice is greatly appreciated!

*I took him to the vet around the time he turned 1 and intend to take him back in the summer for a check-up. He is not a fan of the vet, and got REALLY stressed out the last visit. I just don't want to go rushing him there in the Wisconsin winter unless it is an emergency.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is it a nipple?


----------



## Ben & Kat 07 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nope. My hedgehog is male and it is on the front of his front left leg.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Is it actually on the leg or in the "arm pit" area? Because they are mammals, male hedgehogs have nipples. Some are not as easy to see. The first set of nipples will be located just under the front legs. 

Can you get an image?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, males have nipples. If it is on the leg, it's not a nipple. If it is on the chest just in front of the front leg, it is very possibly a nipple. I have lots of girl pictures of nipples in that location but can't find a single photo of a boys nipple. They can be difficult to find.


----------



## Ben & Kat 07 (Jan 8, 2010)

Here we go...this is a photo of the suspect "nipple." You can see the pink fleshy growth on the front of his left leg. His head is to the left of the photograph. Thanks!


----------



## Betsyc (Jan 22, 2010)

did you ever figure out what this is?


----------



## Ben & Kat 07 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nope, I still don't know what it is. It's warming up here, so I'm just going to have to take him to the vet. They will probably anesthetize him to remove it, which really worries me. Will post when I find out what it is.


----------



## Ben & Kat 07 (Jan 8, 2010)

I took my hedgehog to the vet, and it _was_ a skin tag. The vet put him out for a few minutes, cut the skin tag off, cauterized it, used surgical glue to oppose the edges of the cut, and gave him a bit of pain killer. The whole thing took about 10 minutes, and he's as good as new. I think the skin tag bothered him...it didn't hurt him, but he seemed annoyed by it. It got really big in the last month as well. So, Ziggy is as good as new now.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so glad to hear little Ziggy is OK!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Good to hear you got it all fixed!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Glad he is okay!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey there, How is your hedgie now? Were there any longer term complications? Annabell is a big girl & I recently noticed she has a skin tag in her armpit as well. We were just in at the vet before & missed it because you can only see it when she's on her back & spreads her front legs to try to flip over (vrs the rolled in a ball vet experience). It doesn't seem to be bothering her (still wheeling, eating, etc) so I may leave it. I'm concerned about putting her under for removal if there's no issue.


----------



## Ben & Kat 07 (Jan 8, 2010)

Our hedgehog had to be put to sleep May of last year, as he developed cancer of the connective tissue (it spread to his jaw, and he was in pain). He didn't have any lasting issues from the skin tag. His was in an awkward position and rubbed when he ran in his wheel. It was affecting his exercise, so we risked having it removed with him anesthetized. If it isn't bothering your hedgie, I would let it be.


----------

